# What to put on the iStick?



## LandyMan (31/10/14)

I will be fetching my iStick today, but need to figure out what to run on it ... keep in mind that I blew most of my birthday money already in gear, so want to be smart about it 

I ordered the airflow control thingie for my PT2, so was thinking of maybe using that on the iStick. The Kayfun is on the BEC Pro, and I pre-ordered a Orchid V3 from @JakesSA.
I also have a mPT3, but what caught my eye was the Kangertech MOW Clearomiser. I think from a size and looks and cost point of view, this might be the way to go?

Then there's the Nautilus mini, but I have so many coils for the Kanger products, not so sure about the change.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

For the smaller Kanger atomizers you need to use the adapter, which I am not a fan of - they wear out quickly and is just another interference in the power path. Think that would also apply to the MOW.
For the looks on the iStick the mAN (mini Nautilus) has it by far for me. Also, imo the best vape on commercial clearomizers you can get. 
For a bigger tank, but still compact to look ok with the small iStick, maybe the Kanger Aerotank, which will not need the adapter.

So, for me: (1) mAN (get the 1.6 ohm coils) and (2) Kanger Aerotank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## LandyMan (31/10/14)

Andre said:


> For the smaller Kanger atomizers you need to use the adapter, which I am not a fan of - they wear out quickly and is just another interference in the power path. Think that would also apply to the MOW.
> For the looks on the iStick the mAN (mini Nautilus) has it by far for me. Also, imo the best vape on commercial clearomizers you can get.
> For a bigger tank, but still compact to look ok with the small iStick, maybe the Kanger Aerotank, which will not need the adapter.
> 
> So, for me: (1) mAN (get the 1.6 ohm coils) and (2) Kanger Aerotank.


Thanks Andre, makes sense.
I won't get the Aerotank, as I have the PT2 with the adapter incoming (would be wasting in my opinion). Will look at the mAN, as I've seen a couple of iSticks with them attached.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> Thanks Andre, makes sense.
> I won't get the Aerotank, as I have the PT2 with the adapter incoming (would be wasting in my opinion). Will look at the mAN, as I've seen a couple of iSticks with them attached.


Ah, yes of course, for the PT2 you also won't need the adapter.


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

tend to agree with @Andre. nautilus mini or kanger aerotank options seems the way to go


----------



## KimH (31/10/14)

Nautilus Mini for the win

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## rvdwesth (31/10/14)

What about an iGirl for the iStick

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## LandyMan (31/10/14)

KimH said:


> Nautilus Mini for the win


Looks good!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (31/10/14)

I've gone with the Aerotank. Can't stand the curves of the mAN. O, yes I did.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

TylerD said:


> I've gone with the Aerotank. Can't stand the curves of the mAN. O, yes I did.
> View attachment 14271


Looking good. You can uncurve the mAN by using the steel tank - someone did post a picture somewhere on the forums.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (31/10/14)

Hmm, think I should stick to the PT2 with Airflow adapter for this, and rather get a Stillare V2 or similar, as I am more in need of an additional atty to build coils (so as to not have to empty the Kayfun to test the coils). AAANNNNDDDD, then I can put the BEC in Mechanical mode and go ape


----------



## LandyMan (31/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> Hmm, think I should stick to the PT2 with Airflow adapter for this, and rather get a Stillare V2 or similar, as I am more in need of an additional atty to build coils (so as to not have to empty the Kayfun to test the coils). AAANNNNDDDD, then I can put the BEC in Mechanical mode and go ape


Damn, forgot about the Orchid I pre-ordered. Then again, with the e-pipe 2 incoming, the mAN might not be a bad idea ..... AAARRGGGGHHH, this is so hard!


----------



## rvdwesth (31/10/14)

So much PUN in this thread I can barely contain myself with laughter!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (31/10/14)

A jalapeno on an iStiiiiiiiick. You can name it Jose

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Danny (31/10/14)

As soon as my little boy makes its way to me I intend on mounting it on the istick but im a dripper type guy


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

Danny said:


> As soon as my little boy makes its way to me I intend on mounting it on the istick but im a dripper type guy



LOL, Danny if you read your post as a non-vaping farmer or vet, it's hilarious

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## LandyMan (31/10/14)

Guess what I chose?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> Guess what I chose?


I had no doubts. Enjoy.


----------



## WHeunis (31/10/14)

If I had to choose a tank purely for aesthetics to go with the iStick...
I think I would go with the Kayfun Mini...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/10/14)

I just went out with the iStick (Avril was back up) and it's a really cute and awesome little device... the Penis Nautilus tank looks a bit big on it so I put on the EMOW tank and it's pretty damn fine!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silverbear (31/10/14)

I am topping my with the eMOW mega, don't need the adaptor then, and it looks great to me, I also from time to time put the mAn on and that I like very much too. The other great looker, although it make it a bit longer is the Kanger Aero Tank V2. My latest is I was gifted the Joytech Delta 16 to try out and that really looks stunning and performs up there with the best of them. Watch this space, I think Joytech is going to make a big move on the market with some quality devices, e.g. tanks to compete with the like of Kanger and Aspire.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan (7/11/14)

So I've been using the mAN and Kayfun on the stick, and its awesome.
Decided last night to put the PT2 with airflow control on it ... damn, was I disappointed  Could be because the coil was registering 2.4ohms though, so need to retry with a new coil. Juice went over into the mAN, happy days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny (7/11/14)

I see most people have gone for tanks on the iStick. Thought I would add both the atomic and the anima as perfect RDA's for the iStick. Been using both with 9 wrap 30g dual coils at 1,2 ohms and they work beautifully. No overhang or gap between atty and mod with the atomic. The anima has a slighty longer center pin but I just added a washer between it and the mod to get rid of the gap. They are really stylish looking and perfectly proportioned imo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (7/11/14)

Danny said:


> I see most people have gone for tanks on the iStick. Thought I would add both the atomic and the anima as perfect RDA's for the iStick. Been using both with 9 wrap 30g dual coils at 1,2 ohms and they work beautifully. No overhang or gap between atty and mod with the atomic. The anima has a slighty longer center pin but I just added a washer between it and the mod to get rid of the gap. They are really stylish looking and perfectly proportioned imo.


Pics or it did not happen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny (7/11/14)

Andre said:


> Pics or it did not happen.


For now I can put up this one with the atomic, it is elsewhere as well. Soon as I get home will put up the anima too

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (7/11/14)

Danny said:


> For now I can put up this one with the atomic, it is elsewhere as well. Soon as I get home will put up the anima too
> View attachment 14886


Thanks. Yes, size wise drippers are perfect on the iStick, but most dripper users probably do below 1.0 ohm resistance. Am sure the next version will be able to go lower.


----------



## Danny (7/11/14)

And here is one with the anima excuse the quality. Just realised now you can actually fiddle with the bottom of the anima to get it to sit flush with no washer


@Andre figured the same on the dripper users wanting subohm, personally dont get it myself but each to their own. I choose to tailor my builds to the device. For all regulated mods I look up the mean, median resistance parameters (www.steam-engine.org compiles info for most devices) and then the idealised sweet spot so I can get the most out of the device, on the istick and my DNA30 1,2 ohm is great, allows me to play at both high and low wattages which definitely helps find the perfect power for any juice I may throw in it.

I do every once in a while build something low, always find being forced into high watts to be frustrating. Think I may prefer subohm on mechanicals more, i may be one of the freaky peeps that likes a voltage drop lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Oupa (7/11/14)

Steel tube mAN on iStick... beautiful / compact / tasty!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MurderDoll (7/11/14)

I picked up one of these for my boss at work. 

He started off with a pro tank mini. Then an aero tank. 

Now he is using my Taifun GT. 

They look good together and the Flavour is fantastic. 

Although I wouldn't expect anything less from that atty. Its such an unknown gem!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (7/11/14)

The Anima looks amazing on the stick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny (7/11/14)

Alex said:


> The Anima looks amazing on the stick


Its a really great looking atty. My next purchase is an iStick in blue just for the anima, think the blue,silver and gold will work nicely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (7/11/14)

Danny said:


> Its a really great looking atty. My next purchase is an iStick in blue just for the anima, think the blue,silver and gold will work nicely.


Hi Danny. How do drippers fare at above 1ohm and 20w max? Just for interests sake


----------



## Danny (7/11/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Hi Danny. How do drippers fare at above 1ohm and 20w max? Just for interests sake


Im not too sure how to answer. Very very well, obviously not for cloud chasing but I get really nice dense hits at 15-18watts on most 1 - 1.3 ohm coils. The flavour is impeccable and easily comparable to subohm builds. Being able to adjust across a very wide range of watts is the major benefit imo, for example on the same coil I can warm vape 5 pawns queenside, as well as cool vape 5 pawns gambit without burning off too much caramel flavour.

The limitation I have found is in the gauge wire/surface area ratio of coils. To achieve it I cant use anything lower than lets say 28 g (even 28 is pushing it for 20 watts, better at 30) wire to build duals or anything that gives decent flavour cause they take way too long to heat up. This though can be overcome at least partly by using microcoils, twisted kanthal (my go to is twisted 32g) and I am now also starting to try out flat kanthal. Hope that helps

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (7/11/14)

Thanks man  that works. I'll be getting me one soon lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Triskele (7/11/14)

WHeunis said:


> If I had to choose a tank purely for aesthetics to go with the iStick...
> I think I would go with the Kayfun Mini...



Drip tip mode looks very nice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (7/11/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Hi Danny. How do drippers fare at above 1ohm and 20w max? Just for interests sake


Drippers do very well above 1ohm. A nice fruit flavoured juice, 1 ohm or over and close the airflow, about a 1 - 1.5mm hole will do. Try it its good.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Antonius Scheid (7/11/14)

+1 for the mAN on the istick; perfect on the go pocket fit

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (8/11/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Drippers do very well above 1ohm. A nice fruit flavoured juice, 1 ohm or over and close the airflow, about a 1 - 1.5mm hole will do. Try it its good.



Thanks @Gazzacpt 
I think that's why I'm finding the simpler fruity flavours not so good on my regular Reo builds of 0.8/0.9 ohms.
Probably just too much power

I need to build a 1.2 or 1.3 ohmer on my RM2 and dedicate it to the fruity juices.

Funny thing is that one forgets the basics. When I started on the Reos I was building 1.3 to 1.5 ohm coils and I was happy. I was happily vaping and reviewing VapeKing's Pina Colada and Grape Soda juices. Then I crept down, especially on the tobacco juices to about 0.6 or so. Now my Reos are all generally much lower ohms than they were a few months ago.

Just had an "aha" moment after your post...
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (8/11/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Gazzacpt
> I think that's why I'm finding the simpler fruity flavours not so good on my regular Reo builds of 0.8/0.9 ohms.
> Probably just too much power
> 
> ...



This is very intersting...I wonder if anyone out there is working on a variable resistance atomizer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/11/14)

free3dom said:


> This is very intersting...I wonder if anyone out there is working on a variable resistance atomizer



That would be cool @free3dom - I would be the first to buy such a thing.
I suppose one could always go for the same coil and use the variable power on a regulated. 
But would be cool to have a mech with a variable resistance atty - can't see why this is not possible.

I also want a setup where I can vary the position of my coil at the touch of a button - i.e. up, down, left and right - maybe 4 little buttons somewhere - each press moves it by 0.5mm. 
LOL


----------



## Antonius Scheid (8/11/14)

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...zer-single-dual-coil-independent-control.html

Thats what I found over at ECF

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (8/11/14)

Silver said:


> That would be cool @free3dom - I would be the first to buy such a thing.
> I suppose one could always go for the same coil and use the variable power on a regulated.
> But would be cool to have a mech with a variable resistance atty - can't see why this is not possible.
> 
> ...



I agree...it seems that the humble coil has evolved a lot, but always in "steps" and as yet no variability 

I also think it would be possible - something as simple as a dripper with two (or more) coils on opposite sides and having a "switch" of sorts to select which one gets fired would already be a step in the right direction. That might inspire some voodoo from the proper vape designers to come up with something magical 

Ohhh...and position changes would be epic...Variable Throat Hit....I'd buy that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (8/11/14)

Antonius Scheid said:


> http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...zer-single-dual-coil-independent-control.html
> 
> Thats what I found over at ECF



Awesome find!! Thanks!! 

Here's the thread for the beta version:
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/gotvapes/434244-medusa-vrd-final-testing-pics-within.html

Going to be investigating this one some more...it totally stimulates my gadgety obsession 

Coiling it would be quite "fun", methinks:






Unfortunately, it seems this device crashed and burned


----------

